#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 616 2011 5th Gas Turbines Specification and Excel Datasheets

## turboguy

API 616 2011 5th Gas Turbines Specification and Excel Datasheets

See More: API 616 2011 5th Gas Turbines Specification and Excel Datasheets

----------


## turboguy

SI excel data see attached

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## endah

Many thanks for share

----------


## Jeerapol

Big Thanks, BRO.

----------


## deshpandep33

thank you very much

----------


## rokan123

Thanks.

----------


## LanceM

Thanks!

----------


## mmairaja

Thanks for Sharing

----------


## luike

thank you , dear colleague

----------

